# Syringes for Jello Shots



## LordRahlsFavorite (Sep 26, 2011)

Sorry if this is posted somewhere already, but I couldn't find any suggestions.

I'm looking to make jello shots in syringes (the kind without needles, obviously) to serve at my party. I'm using the simplest recipe ever: make black cherry jello, follow instructions on box except replace cold water with Captain Morgan's Tattoo instead, which is a favorite around our house and comes out a very eerie deep red color. I'll probably also do some regular Morgan and Orange, which has a nice spicey fall bite. 

Anyway, I've never done them in syringes before, but read in multiple places that you could. I'm wondering if anyone has any suggestions on where to get syringes in bulk for cheap. I spent a couple hours looking and have yet to find anything I'm really wowed by. It looks like the cheapest are EZ-Inject, which are made specifically for Jell-O Shots, but I'd rather use something that looks more realistic. Any suggestions?

Also, thanks to everyone on here btw. We were already pretty set on doing a Halloween party this year, but when I showed my roommates some of the ideas I found on this site, it sealed the deal!


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

So glad you posted this! I'm also looking for these!

The cheapest I've found is 65 cents a piece but I'd like to find some cheaper... that either has free shipping or that I can go pick up somewhere.


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

The cheapest I have found is large amounts on the beaches around Long Island Sound. 

Sorry, I just couldn't resist. 

You might be able to find some larger ones through a kitchen supply wholesaler. They have larger ones used for injecting broth and basting liquid into poultry for roasting. You can just cut off the end with the injector needle. My mad scientist has one in his hand in this photo:










Eric


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

I've gotten good deals here. 20 ml should be good?

Slip tip:

http://www.planetrx.com/p/becton-di...p-tip-syringe-only-40-units-20-ml/209939.html

Luer Lok:

http://www.planetrx.com/p/becton-di...ok-tip-syringe-only-4-units-40-ea/188192.html

You have to spend $49 to get free shipping, though. If you buy 2 packs of 40 that'll do it. And when I bought syringes I had a 20% off code, but they don't have any out there right now. I've heard if you email them asking if there's any discounts they may mail you one. I've read websites that mention that they have bad customer service and if an item is out of stock you may never get it. I got all my syringes within a week but an inquiry I sent in earlier to find out if they were in stock was never answered. The price was so good I risked it (I could always file a dispute if I had to) and got them by Friday.

Their website search is terrible. If you want to find other sizes I suggest on Google:

sitelanetrx.com +"syringe only" +becton +"luer lok" (or +"slip tip")


----------



## dark_onyx1982 (Sep 6, 2011)

I ordered 2 boxes of these on ebay

http://www.ebay.com/itm/280715785416?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

They hold a shot and a half. The 40cc size is one full shot glass. After paying I did not hear anything for a week, so I emailed them about it. They immediately responded and had them shipped out that day. I had them via fed ex two days later. I am very happy with them.


----------



## Hollowman68 (Sep 2, 2010)

Here is where I buy mine, the price drops if you buy more than 100

They have 1.5oz and 3oz ones. I bought 200 of the 3oz ones!

http://www.barproducts.com/media/5991b.html


----------



## magen16 (Oct 10, 2006)

I use 20cc syringes every year. My husband is a Veterinarian so we get them through his supplier but look at vet supplies, not human, much cheaper and still sterile...I think we use Monoject brand Luer slip tip....I also wash them and reuse them every year so be sure to put a "used" bucket out for them... 

I make about 250 of them and they go fast!


----------



## lanie077 (Sep 2, 2009)

i just bought some from Amazon for 26.95 for 50 1.5 oz syringes


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

I ordered the 3 oz ones from EZ Inject because they have a wider bore for the jello to come out and they were a good size/price.

Otherwise I'd say look for either feeding syringes or try vet supply companies.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

see post below.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Hollowman68 said:


> Here is where I buy mine, the price drops if you buy more than 100
> 
> They have 1.5oz and 3oz ones. I bought 200 of the 3oz ones!
> 
> http://www.barproducts.com/media/5991b.html


Sorry previous post must not have hit quote
I got mine from here.


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

HauntedHorror said:


> I ordered the 3 oz ones from EZ Inject because they have a wider bore for the jello to come out and they were a good size/price.


Actually I would not recommend ordering from them... I ordered mine on Sept 20th and I am still waiting for my syringes!


----------



## yummum29 (Oct 22, 2008)

You might want to check your local dentist/vet. I work at a dental office, and we use many different sizes that would work. If you are friendly with your dentist, I am sure they wouldn't mind ordering extra for you. I have no idea what the cost would be (I don't order) but we buy hundreds at a time , and get a deal on shipping and they are usually at the office within 2 days.


----------

